# CO2 Tanks East end Toronto



## awbowden (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Does anybody know where to purchase co2 tanks in the east end of toronto/durham region? I have checked out camcarb but I was hoping something more local was available.

Also, does anybody have a good method of connecting tubing to the inline of my Eheim 2028?

Thanks!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm assuming attaching the rigid tubing from the intake to the hose leading to the pump. If you are having a hard time getting the tube to slip over the fitting, use a lighter to heat up the tubing and it should give enough flexibility and stretch to slip over. A bit of spit over the fitting helps lube it over as well.

A few weeks ago I was calling around for the price for a 10lb cylinder:

Herbert Williams
70 Ironside Crescent, Unit 1, 2 & 3
Scarborough, Ontario M1X 1G4
416-292-8630
$148

Norwood Fire Extinguisher Co Ltd
62 Advance Road
Etobicoke, ON M8Z 2T7
(416) 239-7357
$85 for 10lb and $75 for 5lb.

Big Als...$300

HTH


----------

